# Incense sticks and small dogs



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

As we count down to the day we can bring Gustave home with us, I am trying to get my home ready for his arrival. I was thinking, we light a lot of incense sticks here. At least 3-4 a week. Will this be bad for him? I really like the scent but I will definitely stop if that's the case.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know for sure, but I think it would be very annoying to a dog. Dogs rely so much on scent...as we humans do on vision, so something interfering with their ability to pick up scent would be like turning off the lights for us. You don't want your pup to have to stumble around in the dark..so to speak..do you?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, that makes sense. Thank you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I try to keep our areas scent free. I agree with Sylvia and in addition I think that scents can sometimes trigger allergic reactions. I wouldn't use them are around a small dog.


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

We have a few Scensy candles going most of the time. No problem here. We love them and will continue to use them.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

chrisnjenn said:


> We have a few Scensy candles going most of the time. No problem here. We love them and will continue to use them.


It is so wonderful how we can always depend on you to present another side of any situation. I am relived to hear that your sweet little Rockstar enjoys scents. Maybe I misinterpreted my dogs reactions simply because I am the one who doesn't like it. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll put plug-ins occasionally, doesn't seem to bother mine. I do use scent free detergent for their bedding .


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am burning essential oils all the time. It has never bothered Alex and it does not seem to bother Charlie.


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

Sylie said:


> It is so wonderful how we can always depend on you to present another side of any situation. I am relived to hear that your sweet little Rockstar enjoys scents. Maybe I misinterpreted my dogs reactions simply because I am the one who doesn't like it. Thanks for your input.


Sorry that some have a different opinion than yours. Part of life though. I always tell people to verify everything. 

I'm sorry your sweet, wonderful furbabies don't like scents.

You are welcome.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Hmm, seems like it is split down the middle. I am more worried about incense than candles because of whatever chemicals released when one burns it. Maybe I should confirm with a vet.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> I try to keep our areas scent free. I agree with Sylvia and in addition I think that scents can sometimes trigger allergic reactions. I wouldn't use them are around a small dog.


I agree. Air fresheners and scented candles can cause inhalant allergies in dogs so I would think incense could do the same.

Air Freshener Allergies in Dogs | eHow.com

Dog Nose Symptoms: Runny Nose, Sneezing, Mouth Breathing on MedicineNet


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I can't stand scented products of any kind because of my allergies, plus I have a small dog and a parrot (you can't use _any_ scented products around birds). So I vote get rid of the incense


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Janine said she uses essential oils. I would think that while any chemicals are irritating, if you want to scent the atmosphere pure essential oils would be much safer.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

All Air fresheners and candles use synthetic fragrances and that is the problem. An allergic reaction to* pure* essential oils is rare. Even for allergic people. Always check the ingredients used. "Fragrances" means synthetic oils. I bought some aromatherapy candles believing that they contained pure essential oils. Not so. Only some of the oils were pure. I must say that when I asked the company about it they were honest and told me.


----------

